# Recruitment: Magnificent Seven (Warhammer 40K)



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Background:*

Kathius IV, a doomed moon under the control of the Archenemy. Abandonded by the Imperial forces on Kathius I, the remaining resistance is dropping.

However, the Adeptus Astartes intend to even the odds. Seven Chapters are nearby the Kathius system, and send whatever forces they can spare to Kathius IV. 

Unfortuantly, each chapter can only spare a few squads. Seven. Seventy Astartes is still a huge amount, but will it be enough to bring down the Archenemy entrenched on Kathius IV?

First came the Ultramarines, Proud Creaters of the Codex Astartes, sending One squad of the 2nd Company. Second came the Salamanders, deploying their Tactical squad alongside their Ultramarine brothers. Third came the Space Wolves, most barbaric and noble of the legions of he first founding, sending a Wolf Guard Pack, and the Companies' Wolf Lord, Oric Bloodblane. Fourth, came the staunch Imperial Fists, producing a Devastator Squad, proud heirs of Rogal Dorn himself. Fifth appeared the Blood Angels, an Assault Squad intent on fighting the enemy at close quaters. The Sixth Chapter to answer the call was the Iron Hands, dispatching ten Terminators of the first Company. Finally, stalking through the Shadows came the Raven Guard, the scions of Corax, boasting ten Assault Marines from Captain Shaan's Fourth Company. 

*Rules:*

I. No God-Modding, I will kill off your charachter if that happens.
II. No killing other players without their request.
III. No Out of Charachter posts unless in the Recruitment Thread.
IV. Be active! If you don't post once between two updates, I will kill of your charachter. 
V. I have the right to tell you that you are doing something wrong or request a change to your character if I feel you've strayed or made a mistake in creating them.
VI. Minimum post length of a paragraph(4-5 lines)
VII: I have the right to refuse you entrance to the roleplay if I wish.
VIII: First come first serve. 
IV. Have Fun! 

*Charachters:*

Okay, I need Seven people to play the roles of the Sergeants of each Squad. Here's your Profile Template. I will play a Wolf Lord from the Space Wolves Chapter In Command of his personal Wolf Guard. 

Now, I need you to do a template like this:

*Name:* Keep it fitting to your chapter. 
*Age* You are a sergeant so make it resonably high. If you are the Iron Hand Terminator Sergeant, than make it higher. 
*Appearance:* State what your charachter's like. 
*Personality:* State what your charachter's personality is - rough? Friendly? Strict? 
*Background:* What is the background to your Sergeant? 
*Weapons: * What Weapon do you have? (Be reasonable, pick what weapon you'd think a Sergeant from your Chapter would carry into battle. No Exterminatus and such.
*Squad Weapons:* Unless you are the Imperial Fists Devastators, pick two normal Tactical Squad weapons. If you are the Blood Angels or Raven Guard Assault Squads, what two weapons would you expect an Assault Squad to carry? If you are the Imperial Fists, you are aloud Four Heavy Weapons. State what they are. If you are the Iron Hands, what weapons do your Terminators have? Assault Cannons? 
*Squad Strength:* 5-10 Marines, what do you possess? 
*Chapter Chosen:* Imperial Fists, Blood Angels, Ultramarines, Raven Guard, Salamanders or Iron Hands? (I am the Space Wolves(

Here's Mine as an example:

*Name:* Wolf Lord Oric Bloodbane 
*Age* 376
*Appearance:* Wolf Lord Oric Bloodbane is a rough, black haired and battle scared veteran of the Space Wolves. 
*Personality:* Bloodbane is a warrior as likely to reward companions with a promotion as he is to a barrel of Fenersian mead. He is untrusty to strangers - but once he has watched them display their 
*Background:* Wolf Lord Oric Bloodbane fought Several Orks en route to Kathius IV, dispatching them from a Space Hulk known as the _Faithless_. He was promoted to a Wolf Lord after avenging the death of his mentor, the then Wolf Lord Svengil Ironfist. 
*Weapons: * Thunder Hamer, Stormshield. 
*Squad Weapons:* 
1 w/ Terminator Armour and Lightning Claws - Harem Ironfist
1 w/Terminator Armour, Frost Axe, Storm Bolter - Svengil Drakesbane
1 w/ Two Power Swords - Slovar Beastslayer
1 w/ Terminator Armour, Power Sword and Power Fist - Horak Tree-Feller (Note, these are my personal Wolf Guard, therefore they get whatever weapons they wish). 
*Chapter Chosen:* Space Wolves
*Squad Strength:* 5 Wolf Guard 

*Chapters Taken:*

*Space Wolves:* Bane of Kings
*Imperial Fists:* G0arr
*Iron Hands:* heartslayer
*Salamanders:* Samu3
*Blood Angels:* Captain Stillios
*Ultramarines:* Lord Ramo
*Raven Guard:* Angel of Blood 

*Last Words:*

Have Fun, Please read the Chapters Taken before you post. I will try to update regularly. Remember, first come first serve.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Would like to make a shout for the Raven Guard, will get an character sheet up this afters, if thats alreet with you


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, welcome aboard. I'm suprised you're not doing the Blood Angels .


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I know, thought about it, got to branch out tho eh ^^ quite like the idea of a stealth/recon squad of sorts in the RG aswell.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

would like to make a claim as iron hands, if possible


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

If you don't mind I will post up a character.

Name: Veteran Sergeant Pericles Vetoris

Age: 173

Appearance: Pericles is a fairly average marine of the Ultramarine chapter. His face is scarred heavily from a century of warfare. He has shortly cropped dark brown hair, and no facial hair. His armour is heavily worn, tales of the many victories he has been in show from the amount of scrapes and dents. In battle he is always in his helm, which is white to indicate his status as a veteran. His armour is the mark 8 "Errant" armour.

Personality: Pericles is a fairly stern individual. He expects his squad to uphold the finest traditions and honours of the Ultramarine chapter. He will risk his life though to ensure his men's survival, as long as it won't compromise the objective of the mission. Outside of battle this stern demeanour appears to not change as he and his squad constantly try and prove the are one of the finest of the chapter.

Background: Pericles has had a long and successful career. Pericles originally hails from the world Calth and at a young age was presented unto the Ultramarine chapter. He was accepted and went through harsh and vigorous training before being inducted into the chapter. He was put into the 10th scout company, acting as a support role with his sniper. He earned several commendations before being thrust into action with the 2nd company.

Here he has served under Captain Cato Sicarius and respects him more than any other of his brothers. He earned more commendations as he fought on Black Reach, defending the capital before pushing forward as part of Sicarius counter attack force. He was involved in the final assault on the ork's liar, fighting with knives when his bolter ran dry. Since then he has taken part in numerous other campaigns including the Damnos incident and the Zeist Campaign. Since then he has been sent to Kathius IV to remove the filth that infests there.

Weapons: Bolter and Power Sword

Squad Weapons: 7 Bolter brethren (Xanthos, Leonides, Rapheal, Micheal, Isos, Sophus and Halius.)
1x Meltagun (Brother Orpheus)
1x Missle Launcher (Brother Thantos)

Squad Strength: 10 battle brothers (already named, including Pericles)

Chosen Chapter: Ultramarines

Hope its ok.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Both of you are in. Now there were four.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Name: Veteran-Sergeant Aziel Stelios

Age: 187

Appearence: Like all Raven Guard, Stelios has pale almost white skin along with hair and eyes as black as coal. Of an average height for Astartes and lean but still well built as can be expected from a marine. Stelios has one of the rare suits of Mk.7 power armour, but still keeps the distinguishing beak helmet so many of his fellow Raven Guard wear from the Mk.6 armour. His armour being dark as night allowing Stelios to disappear into the shadows as befits his chapters trademark role as stealth specialists.

Personality: Stelios is a quiet and reserved marine to those outside of his squad and even more so to those outside of the chapter, not bothering with idle conversation, only voicing his thoughts when they are required. He is slightly more open to his fellow squad members. In battle he is calm and calculating, analysing situations before engaging in combat to find the weak and vulnerable points of the enemy, unlike some of the more hot headed astartes from chapters such as the Blood Angels and Space Wolfs. 

Background: Stelios was a member of Kayvaan Shrikes legendary 'Shrikes Wing' assault marines during the two year campaign on Targus VIII, where under Shrikes tutelage became an expert at stealth, recon and working behind enemy lines. After the events of Targus and Waaagh! Skullkrak, many members of the 3rd company were transfered to other companys to pass on Shrikes tactics and doctrines, thus Stelios was promoted to Veteran-Sergeant and sent to Captain Shaans 4th Company to be put in charge of the companys lead Assault Squad. Stelios like most Raven Guard has enjoyed a independent streak by Shaan, allowing him more freedom then other Chapters squads may get. 

He is often sent in first along with the scouts to gather intel on the enemy positions and identify where they are most vulnerable before striking from the shadows with his dedicated squad of assault marines, 'The Ravens Talons' named after Shrikes deadly lightning claws. When the call for aid was sent out from Kathius IV, Stelios saw yet another world abandoned by the Imperium just like during the campaign against Waaagh! Skullkrak. He immiediately petitioned Shaan to be sent to the planets aid along with whatever forces his fellow chapters would send. Shaan already expecting the request granted Stelios the honour and dispatched him and the Ravens Talons to the system.

Weapons: Like most ex and current astartes of Shrikes Wing, Stelios is equipped with a pair of crackling Lightning Claws, making him a fearsome prospect in close combat.

Squad Weapons: 7x Bolt Pistol and Chain Sword (Kalon, Elias, Kai, Vanon, Brias, Deacon and Tirius)
1x Flamer (Eskalon)
1x Plasma Pistol and Chain Sword (Tarrion)

Squad Strength: 'The Ravens Talons' 10 Assault Marines including Stelios. All equipped with Jump Packs and Mk.6 Corvus pattern power armour

Chosen Chapter: Raven Guard

Couldn't remmber if regular Raven Guard assault marines could take lightning claws, can't find my index astartes with the Raven Guard rules anywhere. Let me know if anything needs changing


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nah, that'll do. Now we need to get more people to join.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Name: Logan Maelstroth 
Age 468 
Appearance: Maelstroth has become almost completely machine over his many years withing the Iron Hands chapter and therefore has no defining human features, the main thing that distinguishes him from his squadmates are the overly complex bionic eyes he has been equipped with, which glows bright white, Maelstroth is rarely seen without his helmet on, which he had custom made when he was raised to the rank of Sergeant, which although very similar to the rest of his squad has even more bionics that increase his sight embedded within it which make him look even more robotic.
Personality: Maelstroth is a very tactically minded marine and has a very strict personality as such, and is always thinking of new battle tactics, which he then drills into his squad. 
Background: Maelstroth was always a strong leader, even as a meagre scout, and this was noticed by the leader of his clan, and as he excelled through the ranks, his leadership skills became more and more noticed, until after 55 years as a terminator he was advanced to the sergeant of his own squad, by this time he was already well into his 3rd century as an Iron Hand, and took on the role of sergeant with great pride. 
Weapons: carries a large power flail, and a custom made storm shield
Squad Weapons: 5x single lightning claw and bolter 3x power longswords and combi weapons (1 melta, 1 plasma, 1 flamer) and 1x assault cannon and power axe (will name as and when i come up with names)
Squad Strength: 10 Terminators inc. Maelstroth
Chapter Chosen: Iron Hands


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Name: Brother Sergeant Bellum Gerreo

Age 185

Appearance: Bellum is slightly shorter than his peers, but is heavier muscled. He has short cut blond hair, and green eyes. He carries to battle with him a charm made of 9 small bones, each from a man he has lost in battle.

Personality: Strict and somber Bellum never smiles or jests. He commands with no hint of doubt, and requires the best from his men. In combat he is cold and calculating. Off the battlefield he is quiet, but still cold to almost everyone with an exception only to his superiors.

Background: Even before he was recruited Bellum had been a devastator. He was born on Necromunda and was part of a gang. His stocky build allowed him to wield a heavier gun than anyone else his age. After his indoctrination into the Imperial Fists his build seemed to remain. As a scout he carried a heavy bolter into battle. Bellum was quickly recognized for his fierce determination and constant accuracy. Even off the battlefield he worked to hone his skill.
During his years of service as a battle brother Bellum's determination never wavered. Of himself he required the best. He ascended to leadership after a campaign against the Iron Warriors. His squad quickly became a dedicated and hardened fighting unit. In following battles it became apparent that Bellum's constant drilling and training had paid off.
When the call to aid came from Kathius IV, Bellum quickly asked for the honor of leading his brothers into battle against the hated foes. 

Weapons: Storm Bolter, Chain Sword, Signum

Squad Weapons:
Plasma Cannon (Castro)
Heavy Bolter (Demetrius)
Heavy Bolter (Juran)
Missile Launcher (Dameus)
5x Bolter Brothers (Arcadius, Starn, Fervius, Gidean, Palus)

Squad Strength: 10 Battle Brothers

Chapter Chosen: Imperial Fists


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're in. Now we need a Sergeant of the BA and a Sergeant of the Salamanders.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Logan Asyder

Age: 219

Apperance: Logan is of average height for a marine and has shoulder length dark blonde hair with piercing blue eyes.

Personality: Logan is quite friendly towards his brothers but is easily angered and does not trust any Astartes not of Sanguinius's heritage.

Backround: Logan remembers nothing of his life before he rose from his Sarchophagus as mighty Space Marine but has fought with distinction ever since. During his time as a scout he and his squad managed to destroy an entire traitor guard armoured colum by mining the walls of a canyon they passed through.
After twenty years in the tenth company Logan was promoted to full Battle-Brother and was inducted into one of the Chapters assault squads. Logan has fought in many battes including the Battle for Antax where his Sergeant was killed and Logan was promoted, The Hives of Hollonan where he fought beside the Lord of Death himself, and the Second and Third Armageddon wars and was present when Captain Tycho was slain almost falling to the Rage at the sight.
Logan often falls to the Red Thirst and uses it as a weapon which has attracted the views of the Chapters Chaplains.

Weapons: Power Sword and Inernus Pistol

Squad Weapons:
Melta gun (Tyrus)
Flamer (Leod)
7x bolt pistol and chain sword (Cerobius, Angelous, Castus, Julius, Maldir, Argus, Sephera)

Squad Strength: 10

Chapter: Blood Angels


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard. Now all we need is a Salamander Charachter.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Salamanders*

Name: Tsu'Gan Dak'ir

Age: 211

Appearance: Tall and well built, Bright red eyes and Jet Black skin, black hair, A Deep scar which appears to be self inflicted and verticly down the left side of his face.
(Sounds Emo but its due to the conditions on their homeworld)

Personallity: Strong in Loyalty, he places the lives of civilians and guardsmen above his own as he was involved in both the Second and Third Armageddon war. He trusts his brothers greatly but is wary of strangers due his chapters massacre by the four traiter legions of the Horus Heresy, he personally was not involved but the story of which has been passed down among his Brothers.

Backround: Born on his chapters homeworld of Nocturne he was chosen for the great honour. Becoming one of the Space Marines. His young life was spent in training his father trying to give him what he had always wanted, to join the ranks of the Salamanders. When the Trails came he was the sole surviver and taken for training and Bio-enhancement. He spent many years as a marine fighting the enemies of the Imperium, During the Third Armageddon war he took part in the assualt on a counter-attack against Ork roks and engaged in hand to hand combat, he saved the life of his Caption that day and was promoted to the rank of Sergeant. He is now part of Reserve Company 1 (5th company). 

Weapons: plasma pistol and power sword.

Squad weapons:
- Flamer 1 (Xavier)
- Flamer 2 (Argos)
- Multimelta (Fugis)
- 6 Bolters (Marcus, N'Keln, Tu'shan, Elysius, Doc'tyr, Agatone)

Squad Strenght: 10

Chapter: Salamanders
(Is three Special Weapons alright? Salamanders being Flamer nuts I thought they may carry an extra)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I reserve a spot man. anything by Bane is good, I'll post my character later today!!!

I'll take the Salamander dude, or anything ya got left!!!


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

........:shok:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

EH, all the spaces are taken, you missed out by just under an hour.....


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, sorry emperorshand, Samu3 got there first. I'll post up the Intro in a bit.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Might I just point out that upon receiving the geneseed, the skin of a member of the Salamander chapter turns jet black and his eyes a glowing red.

Also Samu3, couldn't come up with a single name of your own huh? :wink:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

darn, oh well, good luck Bane, it looks good man. Please alert me if you do decide to add characters or if you'll take anymore people man


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Ok, I'm sorry but I have to say something about your introduction in this RP as well as some glaring issues concerning a Chapter I have a deep fondness for.

First off, six different first founding chapters taking orders from a Wolf Lord like slaves? Yeah, that isn't going to happen. 

Wolf Lord or not, many of those chapter's sergeants would tell him just where to shove his 'demands'. For one Chapter Master or Company commander to commit his brothers to a battle under the command of another Chapter is a rare and grave honour. The Sons of Russ might be a bit uncouth around their edges, but they are some of the most honourable heroes the Imperium has... no Wolf Lord worth his title would show such utter disrespect and dishonour by not even meeting these brother astartes in person when they arrive aboard his vessel.

Secondly, the Wolves frown upon 'battle-sims'- preferring to train man to man with bare steel than against some logic-driven auto-sim. To a Space Wolf, crossing blades with a fellow warrior gives a glimpse into his heart and forges a bond of trust between them.

Third, the Space Wolves abhor the semi-dead thrall-servitors; making use of them only when absolutely required. The ships of Russ' sons are normally crewed by free bondsmen, many recruited from the tribes that sail the violent seas of mother Fenris herself and oathed into service to the Chapter. These men are cut from the same cloth as their Astartes brothers, noble and fierce with a unshakeable sense of honour for the task they have been charged with.

If you are going to run a rp that deals with so many noble chapters, please at least do them the honour they deserve by doing your own research into their ways.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Might I just point out that upon receiving the geneseed, the skin of a member of the Salamander chapter turns jet black and his eyes a glowing red.
> 
> Also Samu3, couldn't come up with a single name of your own huh? :wink:


Kk thx for that I was looking for appearence info everywere I change a bit :victory:

If their name are True to the Fluff then its all good


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Euphrati man, you have a point about the noblility of the different chapters, but let this one slide man. writing stories is all about creating new ideas and ways of thinking. Who knows, it might make an interesting plot to see the competative chapters come together to fight as one under one banner!!!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> Euphrati man, you have a point about the noblility of the different chapters, but let this one slide man. writing stories is all about creating new ideas and ways of thinking. Who knows, it might make an interesting plot to see the competative chapters come together to fight as one under one banner!!!


And this cannot be done without disrespecting other chapters? Its not as if various chapters have not come together under the banner of one elected leader or anything. (13th Black Crusade, Medusa V)

Why should people so willingly allow for established fluff to be degraded or cast aside anyway? What is going to prevent the players and GM from coming up with something unique while remaining within established realms? Not every single thing has to be out there in left field, unbelievably different, or so look-at-me standing out.


These various first founding chapters, who are all located throughout the Imperium and are not exactly close to each other by any means, can remain slightly indifferent to each other without being outright disrespectful or completely contradictory to how they have been presented fluff-wise thus far.



Also, might want to amend yourself up there, Euphrati is not a he, so man isn't exactly appropriate.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

My Internet is undergoing change right now so I may take a while to post if I cant make it go on without me but Im on a Libery Terminal right now and will try to get a place on it later, internet should be up in a week or less mabye a little more.
Sorry to drop this on you I had no idea this was going to happen but Bigpond is Overworked and understaffed right now so they told me to wait up for them.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok, cool. I'm waiting for updates by some more people before I post the next post.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Scratch that last Part they got me back 
Said I was lucky that of all the people in line that I got in so quick!
Sry for the Trouble

Also were is everybody else?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

EDIT: wrong thread, i'm a tool.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Erm...wrong thread Angel


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry if mines a little short this timenono Was thinking about writting out another half from a Fugis point of veiw but Im not sure thats allowed is it?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah, you can do that .


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

My post will most likely be up sometime after school today.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, cool.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

The Adepts Machanicus makes or at least invents the SM tech right?
Sorry to sound like a noob but Its a part of my post and if they dont then just ignore it


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

next update will come either later today or tommorow guys. Also, I think they do.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I need to wait for Angel of Blood to post his/her next update before I can continue, I'm afraid - this is why I've not been updating.

Sorry Guys.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Arghh fuck, sorry, was away on (very!) short notice for a few days, forgot all about my update for this. my bad, update will be up within the hour


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Dont see why all the squads are so highed on Tsu's response if it came out sounding mean that it certianly wasnt intentional must have been the way I wrought it.
Oh well thats the internet for you


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Just thought i would add a little drama to it is all.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Eh, Fair enough as long as its all good fun
Btw were are the others Im sure more than just us signed up right?


----------

